# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  بين أبي العتاهية والرشيد

## محمد طه شعبان

دخل أبو العتاهية على الرشيد حين بنى قصره، وزخرف مجلسه، واجتمع إليه خواصه، فقال له الرشيد: صف لنا ما نحن فيه من الدنيا، فقال:

عش ما بدا لك آمناً .:. في ظلّ شاهقة القصور

فقال الرشيد: أحسنت، ثم ماذا؟ فقال:

يسعى إليك بما اشتهيـ .:. ـت لدى الرواح وفي البكور

فقال: حسن، ثم ماذا؟ فقال:

فإذا النفوس تقعقعت .:. في ضيق حشرجة الصدور

فهناك تعلم موقناً .:. ما كنت إلاّ في غرور

فبكى الرشيد بكاء شديداً حتى رُحِم، فقال له الفضل بن يحيى: بعث إليك المؤمنين

لتسره فأحزنته، فقال له الرشيد: دعه فإنه رآنا في عمى فكره أن يزيدنا عمى . أ. هـ .

----------


## أرسلان أُورماري

اعتقد أن هذه القصة والأبيات موجودة في النت في غير ابي العتاهية والرشيد ولكن المهم جميعها دون مصادر .
ما مصدر هذه القصة إخواني .؟ وصحتها .؟

والقصة طيبة تذكر بهادم اللذات .

----------


## يحيى أبو عمر

القصة في كتاب "المحاضرات في اللغة والأدب" لنور الدين اليوسي () بدون إسناد

وشعر أبي العتاهية في "الكشكول" للعاملي (1031 هـ) ص6:
أبو العتاهية
عش ما بدا لك سالماً ... في ظل شاهقة القصور
يسعى إليك بما اشتهيت ... أرى الرواح وفي البكور
فإذا النفوس تغرغرت ... في وقت حشرجة الصدور
فهناك تعلم موقناً ... ما كنت إلا في غرور

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------

